# Vip 622 Ethernet Port using Wireless



## buckonator (Oct 10, 2007)

Can I simply plug my Vip 622 ethernet port into an Apple AirPort express unit (like everything else in my house) without too much pain and suffering ? It would solve the delimma in on room where no phone jack exists. Anyone done a set up like this with good results ?


----------



## zcasper (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes. I have my 722 plugged directly into my Airport Express. The Airport Express is set to join a wireless network then acts as a bridge by default. I actually have mine setup as a wireless repeater (WDS) so I get better coverage downstairs.

Zach


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

zcasper said:


> Yes. I have my 722 plugged directly into my Airport Express. The Airport Express is set to join a wireless network then acts as a bridge by default. I actually have mine setup as a wireless repeater (WDS) so I get better coverage downstairs.
> 
> Zach


Thanks for the tip.... one question: I have MAC validation set on my router. Will the Airport Express MAC address suffice or will I need to add the 722's MAC address as well?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have one of those but if it is a useable piece of network gear you will have to give the router the MAC address of the 722. The router translates between IP addresses and MAC addresses for devices on the local network segment.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Most wireless devices like that are bridges, and not routers. Therefore, you will need both MAC addressses enabled. I don't have an Airport to verify that.


----------



## Buckeye55 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need to find the mac address of my vip722 dvr.

Thank You

Tom


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC: It's on the broadband setup screen ... just set your gateway/router up for DHCP - you really don't need to know it. The 722 is capable of finding it's own way out of your network (if your network is set up right).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, "network set up right" may be a matter of opinion! If your DHCP Server is open to any device on the network it should work without any assistance. If you have unknown MAC addresses blocked for security, you usually have to unblock it so the receiver can connect. Then you can display the MAC addresses using the DHCP Server and find the one for the receiver. Then add it to your allowed MAC addresses. The Broadband setup screen will show the MAC address being used on the receiver (there are two) but you have to have a connection established before it will show the MAC address to you.


----------



## hughvh (Nov 29, 2005)

Will the Airport express work with non Apple Access Points?


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> The Broadband setup screen will show the MAC address being used on the receiver (there are two) but you have to have a connection established before it will show the MAC address to you.


That's incredibly stupid of Dish to have hidden it like this. Now I have to disable MAC filtering just to find out what the MAC address is so that I can add it to the list and then re-enable MAC address filtering.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Most access points will give you a pick list of any MAC address being broadcast so you can add it. It's easier than looking at the device, becuase you don't have to type the letters and numbers in either. Pick the one you don't know about, and that will be the dish.


----------

